# [GSM] Hiding/Modifying Carrier Text



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Basically, I've been scanning through the forums here, on XDA, and Google. I've been unable to locate a concrete explanation as to how to edit the carrier text for the GSM GN (I've found tons of tutorials for CDMA).

So, with desperation, I post here requesting someone help point me in the right direction. I'm using Straight Talk on AT&T and am constantly bugged by the word "HOME" in my notification panel/lockscreen. I'd prefer to hide it all together, but would be happy if I could at least change it.

I've searched through apns-conf.xml and didn't find any information for "HOME", or for "att.mvno" (the APN for ST). Would adding an APN at the bottom of this file with the correct information work?


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bugs the hell out of me too and I've tried every method I've came across. Will be keeping an eye on the thread.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I would start by looking through the status bar bs for hints like here: https://github.com/a...rrierLabel.java

If you downloaded the whole source, the fastest/simplest way to find what you want is to grep the source for the string you wish to find

grep -nr HOME .

(assuming you are in the root directory of the source). That will recurse through the entire source and dump out any matches and the line number in the matching file.

I would just do it for you, but I don't have access to my build box at the moment where I am.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Honestly after grepping for a bit, I think the value is pulled off the sim card and not hardcoded in the Android source. That would also make the most sense.

However, after figuring out how it did that, you can hard code it. Googling around for *"SPN" android* (with the quotes) gives you a bunch of results. SPN = Service Provider Name

http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=916738


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I appreciate the info yarly. Apologize for the delay in my response, been a crazy couple days.

I didn't even consider that it *wasn't* hard coded, haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't find anything that showed it was hardcoded by default like it is for cmda devices, but you can override the default text it pulls from the SIM by hardcoding it into a few files (3 it seems) and that will take care of the issue. Lemme know how it goes.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I know certain devices on CM9 will display AT&T instead of HOME while on ST. Looking at their spn-conf it looks the same though.


----------



## kj13569 (Apr 10, 2012)

same issue here, tried the thread for changing the "T-CDMA64" and "Verizon Wireless" with same result. I'm tired of looking at "HOME". If Roman can get it done on the maguro with AOKP then there is a way to do it.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to dig into this yet, but I still plan on it.

I'm thinking if anything I can hardcode it to display whatever the user wants it to, rather than allowing it to pull from the simcard. (Exactly like AOKP, although I had a Toro the last time I ran an AOKP build so I don't even know if that was an option for Maguro.)

Seems a little above my head at this point, but once I get the time to actually sit down and look at it I'll update with whatever it is I'm able to find.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

XDA link wasn't much help? I assume everything there still works even if it was meant for CM7.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> XDA link wasn't much help? I assume everything there still works even if it was meant for CM7.


Just haven't had time to dive into it. I don't think my PC at home's been on in 6 or so days, and work isn't as slow as I'd have hoped. Haha.

I appreciate any and all info though, I'm sure the XDA link will get it sorted out.


----------



## kj13569 (Apr 10, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> I haven't had a chance to dig into this yet, but I still plan on it.
> 
> I'm thinking if anything I can hardcode it to display whatever the user wants it to, rather than allowing it to pull from the simcard. (Exactly like AOKP, although I had a Toro the last time I ran an AOKP build so I don't even know if that was an option for Maguro.)
> 
> Seems a little above my head at this point, but once I get the time to actually sit down and look at it I'll update with whatever it is I'm able to find.


Yes it is an option for Maguro GSM version, but if you can hardcode it like in AOKP that would be awesome!! will definitely keep an eye on this thread. thanks so much!


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> XDA link wasn't much help? I assume everything there still works even if it was meant for CM7.


I looked for the [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]optable.db file and couldn't find one. I edited the spn xml as it said anyways and still no go.[/background]


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> I looked for the [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]optable.db file and couldn't find one. I edited the spn xml as it said anyways and still no go.[/background]


I could only find apns-conf.xml in /system/etc, where did you find the spn-conf? Agreed on optable.db though.

In apns-conf I was able to find a match for my mcc and mnc but I believe it was for Cingular MMS, which I haven't even setup (I use GV).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I could only find apns-conf.xml in /system/etc, where did you find the spn-conf? Agreed on optable.db though.
> 
> In apns-conf I was able to find a match for my mcc and mnc but I believe it was for Cingular MMS, which I haven't even setup (I use GV).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


spn-conf is in the same place, I'm running CM so maybe it isn't there on a stock ROM?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> spn-conf is in the same place, I'm running CM so maybe it isn't there on a stock ROM?


Must have, I was running FNV and it wasn't there. I'm now on CM10 and there it is..







Should get a moment to try some things later.


----------



## kj13569 (Apr 10, 2012)

i just would like to thank the both of you for the effort, i am new to these forums from XDA but i am an IT and if i can help in any way please do not hesitate to pick my brain.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

If you just want to get rid of it and not change it you can change the hex in the systemui/res/layout status_bar_expanded (on jb) and its like the first layout line I think (says carrier text) change the hex for text color to 00ffffff

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

zathus said:


> If you just want to get rid of it and not change it you can change the hex in the systemui/res/layout status_bar_expanded (on jb) and its like the first layout line I think (says carrier text) change the hex for text color to 00ffffff
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


But this would not affect the lock screen at all would it? I do appreciate the info though.. if it comes down to it, that's the route I'll take.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

No that won't touch the lock screen text, which is the real pain in the ass. Removing the carrier from the pulldown is the simple part.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> No that won't touch the lock screen text, which is the real pain in the ass. Removing the carrier from the pulldown is the simple part.


I was thinking.. "that just seems too easy", lol. I assumed the lock screen would be a lot more difficult. Did some lurking through the SystemUI.apk and didn't see any reference to it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I spent the last hour looking through framework-res and came up with nothing. To delete it from the pull down just delete the line in the status bar expanded XML.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

So talked to Adam Fisch on twitter and he said it would have to be done through source to remove it from the lockscreen.



> [background=rgb(41, 41, 41)]well it is probably in the XML layout but because it is also in the java you will get an error. It is in the keyguardstatusview java


[/background]


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

After some digging it is possible to remove the carrier text on the lockscreen from deleting some lines in a few xmls in framework-res. I went crazy and deleted any line that called for the carrier in any xml that was for the keyguard. I will try and narrow it down and hopefully it will come down to only having to delete one line in one xml.

I didnt have the patience right now to go line by line and flash a million different framework-res' but hopefully it will be slow at work and have a chance to narrow it down.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> After some digging it is possible to remove the carrier text on the lockscreen from deleting some lines in a few xmls in framework-res. I went crazy and deleted any line that called for the carrier in any xml that was for the keyguard. I will try and narrow it down and hopefully it will come down to only having to delete one line in one xml.
> 
> I didnt have the patience right now to go line by line and flash a million different framework-res' but hopefully it will be slow at work and have a chance to narrow it down.


So there is hope, hmm.


----------

